# Please Positive wishes for Shye who is in hospital with OHSS! **UPDATE**



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I would just like to say my thoughts are with Shye and DP, she has been taken to hospital with suspected OHSS, however I have had a very exciting update!
Shye my lovely little friend has gone to the hospital with OHSS, is in fact PREGNANT she has got a ! 
So please lets wish her a speedy recovery and a happy eight months!!
CONGRATULATIONS MY LOVELY ! 
Get well soon love!
Elaine XX


----------



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

yay yay yay wooohoooooo!!!!!!!!!!

hope shes ok and i shall wish her good luck on her return but for now.....

well done shye and dp...      

hayley


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

MrsHope

You just beat me to posting

altho u had a little extra suprise!!

Special positive vibes going out to shye and dp

I hope that you get the care that you need at the hospital honey

sending many congratualtuions

Love and best wishes

Emxx


----------



## MissSunshine (Apr 2, 2006)

Massive Congratulations Shye, hee's to a happy and healthy pregnancy. Take it easy and rest up!!!   

WOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! HHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Hello,

Wow what great news       IS she still i the hospital then ?


----------



## shazzy1969 (Jan 22, 2007)

Congratulation shye i bet you feel glad you went to the hospital now!! I have just read your previous posts about your symptoms and was just going to email you and tell you i had the same symptoms in early pregnancy he is now a lively cheeky 3 year old!! 
so all the luck in the world and take it easy
  
 
  
dreams do come true
xx


----------



## Widgey (Aug 22, 2005)

Whoo hoo, I've had a text from Shye telling me the good news too. I'm so happy.

[fly]*CONGRATULATIONS SHYE*[/fly]

                       

Have a happy healthy pregnancy. It must have been all that dancing I did for you. 

Lots of Love & Hugs
Widgey
xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Excellent news congratulations.  I wish you a speedy recovery from the OHSS and a happy and healthy 8 months....

Congrats again..

Bev xx


----------



## *kateag* (Jun 20, 2006)

Congratulations!!! Wow, one day away and look at what I miss!!

Well done hun, wishing you a speedy recovery and a happy and healthy 8 months!!

xxx


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Shye congrats on the BFP and hope u are better soon

Kate xx


----------



## brownowl23 (Jan 3, 2006)

Congrats Shye I so knew you were pg when we were chatting the other night.

Chris


----------



## alexia (Jun 26, 2006)

WELL DONE CONGRATULATIONS SHYE & DP. I KNEW U'D DO IT.

REST UP NOW AND ENJOY THE COMING MONTHS.....hope to join u next week!!!

HOPE U FEEL BETTER VERY SOON.   Alexia x


----------



## georges paws (Jan 17, 2006)

great news and well done, i am so glad you went to the hospital i have been thinking of you,
        

       
                                              
hope you will be feeling better soon and i hope to be joining you in congrats soon  love                                      Katexx


----------



## ~ MJP ~ (Oct 16, 2006)

Shye        Congratulations!! Hope you get well soon and wishing you all the best for your pregnancy, Maria xx


----------



## midwifedee (Jan 2, 2007)

Shye,
 well done girl, 
What great news about the positive result.
Please take all the advice about rest and drinking plenty of milk and water.
I am so proud of you.
Rest up. Feet up and cook that wonderful baby(ies).
Please keep us informed.
Dee


----------



## ~*mRsHoPe*~ (Jan 25, 2006)

I just wanted to update...
Shye has been admitted into hospital, with severe OHSS, she has got fluid in her stomach and is quite poorly, please prey for her and think of her....I hope you get better soon babes.
Love and Hugs
Elaine XXXXXXXXX


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Elaine

thanks for the update

Shye thinking of you sweetie

sending lots of love and prayers your way darling



Emxx


----------



## kellydallard (Nov 25, 2004)

Shye

First of all massive congrats on your bfp hunny,well done!!!!!!

Second of all I hope you have a speedy recovery from the nasty OHSS hunny,we are all thinking of you loads

Kelly


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Shye, hope you feel better soon sweetheart xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## sallyanne1 (Oct 23, 2006)

Shye congratulations to you and dh hun well done


----------



## Hugs (Aug 1, 2006)

Shye sending you lots of get well wishes


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Thanks for the update - hope u get better soon shye


----------

